# INKBIRD REVIEW



## gary s (Feb 22, 2020)

*Review

Inkbird Instant** Read Thermometer






*


​
I received an email a while back, asking if I would be interested in checking out and reviewing the New

Inkbird Instant Read Thermometer.

Shortly after that my Inkbird arrived, Packaged very nicely in a box.







I was impressed. Nice size and feels good in your hand.

I read through the instructions, very easy to understand.

When I opened the probe, I noticed three things. First it was a little stiff. Second, I noticed it had a couple of raised bumps to keep the probe secure, and Third it lit up instantly.

I thought that the raised bumps were a great thought in keeping the probe secure. The stiffness didn’t bother me, in fact I had rather it be stiff instead of loose. And the Lit display was a great touch.

Here is my assortment of Thermometers







My go-to has been the Thermowand (red one) ever since I got it, before that it was the one on the bottom. The top one I use to check Smoker temps/hot spots, the one above the Inkbird is for cooking inside (Wife’s) the only one missing is my Thermapen which I loaned out and never made it’s way back home.



I really Like my Thermowand “But” since the Inkbird arrived it has edged out the Thermowand.

One of the main reasons is the Longer Probe and the lighted display.
The one thing that could be improved on is the length of time the display stays on. About 15 sec. is all mine will stay on I'm thinking 30 to 45 sec. Would be great. But all you have to do is mash the button a couple of times and it's back on. Longer would be better.

Comparing the Thermowand to the Inkbird they were pretty darn close














The Boiling water Test Both Dead on the others were very, very close.

I compared the Inkbird to the other two probes while cooking, all were less that a degree difference.

We have used the Inkbird a lot, making candy, jelly and of course grilling and smoking.

It is now my go-to temp gauge and has performed flawless in cold and warm weather.

I was asked to give my honest opinion. Those of you who know me, know I say what I think and if this would not have been a good product, I would have said so or very little about it. 

For an inexpensive Instant Read Thermometer You can’t beat the Inkbird. The charging cable that comes with it also a big plus, charges great.

I would compare the quality and accuracy of the Inkbird to those priced much higher.

My opinion you can’t go wrong with the Inkbird



Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice write up . Love my ink bird therms.


----------



## dr k (Feb 22, 2020)

I have the same color (Chipotle) Thermowand the year it came out, now Javelin. It's now my mobile/travel instant read, being compact that's a 2-3 second read. Fast is nice with boiling/ice water but in reality pushing the probe through the thermal mass of a roast and drawing slowly back out to see the high and low temps in under 8 seconds is fine vs therm racing. I'm always about value so I never considered the thermapen based on price and what it gives you for it.  Im glad competion has brought up performance and dropped pricing with all therms not just instant reads. I'm looking forward to reviews years from now on the longevity of a permanent nonreplaceble rechargeable battery.


----------



## seenred (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice write up Gary!  Back before Christmas, they sent me one of their 4-probe Bluetooth therms to test and review.  Nice product!  They seem to be bringing a lot to the table in thermometers for BBQ’rs

Red


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 22, 2020)

nice write up Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2020)

I need to add a couple of things to the post   Sorry !!

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice review Gary. 
Inkbird = quality , from what I have seen so far.
have a thermowand  and thermo pop. Like the second for longer probe and smaller. Both very accurate.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Feb 22, 2020)

Gary,thanks for the awesome feedback.Your honest review has become the driving force for us to move forward.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice write up Gary. I really like my 4 probe Inkbird thermometer, it is every bit as good as my "Smoke".


----------

